# Unsucessful manual reduction



## JulesofColorado (Jul 17, 2009)

A pt came in for acute coccyx fracture. The physician attempted to manually reduce this unsuccessfully. Do I code that? If so, how?

Thanks in advance?


----------



## ahinman (Jul 17, 2009)

I would look in your CPT book around code 22315 and see which code in this area comes close to your procedure note.  After code selection I would append the 52 modifier for reduced services.


----------



## LTibbetts (Jul 20, 2009)

I would NOT code it. If it wasn't done, you can't charge for it. I would code only the fracture treatment (i.e. casting, etc.)


----------



## ahinman (Jul 20, 2009)

The procedure was done if the procedure note states that he attempted reduction.  Just because the end result of the procedure did not work does not mean he did not do it.  If he attempted reduction it WAS done.  I would still code this with reduced services modifier.


----------



## JulesofColorado (Jul 20, 2009)

I spoke to my supervisor about this and she said to code it also with modifier 52. Thanks for your input.


----------



## LTibbetts (Jul 20, 2009)

smflana said:


> The procedure was done if the procedure note states that he attempted reduction.  Just because the end result of the procedure did not work does not mean he did not do it.  If he attempted reduction it WAS done.  I would still code this with reduced services modifier.




I think on this one we will have to agree to disagree...sorry. This is definitely a "sticky" one. I stand by my comment.


----------



## JulesofColorado (Jul 21, 2009)

No need to be sorry Leslie. I appreciate your comments.


----------

